# Lens cleaning solution



## mukul (Jan 2, 2018)

I have been using one of these 
https://www.amazon.in/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_fb_1_7?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=lens+cleaning+kit&sprefix=lens+cl%2Cindustrial%2C439&crid=OLJGGDK9IS31

the solution is almost used up, so I need a new one. this time I want to buy only the solution not the brush, cloth, air blower etc. as those are still in good condition and very much usable.

Can you please mention what is the name of solution? Is it Isopropyl alcohol(IPA)?


----------



## Hector1970 (Jan 2, 2018)

I use glasses wipes. Works very well. They are usually Isopropyl Alcohol (must checkto be sure)


----------



## mukul (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks everybody,

Here is the reply from Sean of TDP
Lens cleaning solutions are typically a mixture of [mostly] water and Isopropyl Alcohol. For instance, you can see the proportions Zeiss uses in its lens cleaning solution here.

Thanks Sean


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 2, 2018)

If you mean the front/back glass elements of the lens, I've been using this with a microfiber cloth for years:

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/64495-REG/ROR_RO212D_Residual_Oil_Remover.html

But if you are referring to cleaning the outer housing of the lens (i.e. the barrel, sides, switches, etc.), I have no idea. I presume a damp cloth would do.

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 2, 2018)

I use Zeiss lens cleaner, which is ~5% isopropyl alcohol in distilled water. 

The ROR solution that ahsanford mentions has other ingredients, as well:

Ammonia 0.775%Sodium Chloride 0.830%Isopropyl Alcohol 4.266%Liquid Soap 9.011%Distilled Water 85.118%


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 2, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> I use Zeiss lens cleaner, which is ~5% isopropyl alcohol in distilled water.
> 
> The ROR solution that ahsanford mentions has other ingredients, as well:
> 
> Ammonia 0.775%Sodium Chloride 0.830%Isopropyl Alcohol 4.266%Liquid Soap 9.011%Distilled Water 85.118%



Any concerns there, Neuro? Seems to have worked fine for me and no residue has built up, but I'd have no idea if that was eating a coating or anything. 

Though in fairness, most of my lenses only see open air and require cleaning for 1% of their lifetime, I'd guess. I'm overwhelmingly using ROR on either the CPL or UV filter instead. 

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 2, 2018)

Doesn't seem anything to worry about. I'd imagine if left to dry, some minute salt crystals could form – but that would be no worse than a tiny bit of dust.


----------



## lion rock (Jan 2, 2018)

Of the ingredients in the ROR solution, I'm concerned with sodium chloride and ammonia. I know it contributes to corrosion of metals. Ammonia may do so, too.
I like a tiny bit of surfactant, detergent soap, as it helps with binding with oils.
Don't use isopropyl alcohol one gets from department stores especially formulated for beauty products, as some contains a small amount of oils to "protect" the skin.
-r


----------



## reef58 (Jan 2, 2018)

Water / Alcohol mixture with one drop of detergent. Works like a charm.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 2, 2018)

Purisol! Plus Lenscrafter Lens Towels plus microfiber. Use a squeeze blower first.


----------



## arthurbikemad (Jan 7, 2018)

I use rain, mud, sand and my sleeve.

As I don't care about my filters 

Wet and dry wipes, they are dual packs, one wet, one dry, Zeiss wipes and microfibres, cheap MF cloths are junk.


----------



## slclick (Jan 7, 2018)

I use lens paper and Zeiss cleaner or Purisol, same thing imho.


----------



## Zen (Aug 30, 2018)

Purisol liquid, and have recently discovered Pearl Vision wipes. At $7 for a box of 70, they are a type of foam "fabric" made especially for coated lenses.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 30, 2018)

Zen said:


> Purisol liquid, and have recently discovered Pearl Vision wipes. At $7 for a box of 70, they are a type of foam "fabric" made especially for coated lenses.


Zeiss also has pre-moistened lens wipes:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MVR5OD8/
They’re great as you can just put a few into your camera bag. I also have pre-moistened DEET wipes for use in the summer. I do try not to confuse the two when I use them.


----------

